# What other mental disorders have you been diagnosed with?



## Mer (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been diagnosed with borderline personality, Aspergers, depression, ADHD and social anxiety. Plus I have other things popping up like ocd, agoraphobia..

The borderline diagnosis I'm positive they have right. I have every symptom and I have them really bad. I have only mild Aspergers, and even though I can see some of the symptoms in me, I think I relate better to avoidant and/or schizotypal personality disorder. ADHD and social anxiety is correct as well.


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Ocd x


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

Severe ADD, OCD, Insomnia, and general anxiety. it gets to be quite overwhelming.


----------



## Darklife (Apr 17, 2012)

Caitlyn Ann said:


> Severe ADD, OCD, Insomnia, and general anxiety. it gets to be quite overwhelming.


 OCD, Add , Clinical Depression , Panic disorder . BLAHH


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Miss said:


> I've been diagnosed with borderline personality, Aspergers, depression, ADHD and social anxiety. Plus I have other things popping up like ocd, agoraphobia..


Schizophrenia, GAD, OCD, Depression, who knows what else, it's kinda easy to get misdiagnosed really quick when you're in DP state

Still, I do have GAD and I've felt depressed later on, I did have a few OCD symptoms and still do but most of them are gone, Schizophrenia diagnosis was kinda random, some psychiatrist thought it'd be funny to scare the crap out of me probably, he instantly diagnosed me with it when I told him I felt unreal, as if my surroundings weren't quite the same as before.


----------



## Caitlyn Ann (Aug 26, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Schizophrenia, GAD, OCD, Depression, who knows what else, it's kinda easy to get misdiagnosed really quick when you're in DP state
> 
> Still, I do have GAD and I've felt depressed later on, I did have a few OCD symptoms and still do but most of them are gone, Schizophrenia diagnosis was kinda random, some psychiatrist thought it'd be funny to scare the crap out of me probably, he instantly diagnosed me with it when I told him I felt unreal, as if my surroundings weren't quite the same as before.


My previous doctor tried to diagnose me with Bipolar Disorder mainly due to my mom. It was a terrible misdiagnosis. But at times maybe the drs just arent sure whats wrong so they just pick something random. I would love to know how it is to live without psychiatric disorders.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

All of the following were
wrong and led
to
mistreatment: borderline, histrionic, bipolar, major depression, paranoia, psychosis, anxiety, did, I went more then 6 years with wrong diagnoses and not getting the treatment I needed


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Caitlyn Ann said:


> All of the following were
> wrong and led
> to
> mistreatment: borderline, histrionic, bipolar, major depression, paranoia, psychosis, anxiety, did, I went more then 6 years with wrong diagnoses and not getting the treatment I needed


I think it's completely useless to try and get a diagnosis, you'll never get the right one and as for the treatment, even if you're diagnosed with DPD then what? There's no specific medication for it so I rather go for the alternative healing processes, I can't be arsed to keep on getting misdiagnosed and be put on anti-psychotics that make me feel extremely retarded to the point of not being able to think at all and not feeling like doing anything at ALL : <


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

"treatment" includes therapy and alternative things, I wasn't just talking medication. No one ever knew how to treat me as a survivor so I got retraumatized a lot, that alone put me back years


----------



## GroupHug (Jul 6, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> All of the following were
> wrong and led
> to
> mistreatment: borderline, histrionic, bipolar, major depression, paranoia, psychosis, anxiety, did, I went more then 6 years with wrong diagnoses and not getting the treatment I needed


Yeah, I was misdiagnosed with bipolar disorder and I was also coincidentally messed up for 6 years. It's funny, doctors are supposed to do no harm, but that's all the psychiatrists did to me. The medication was more of a problem than my depression, DP and anxiety was.

Hypothetically, say there's a pill that can help prevent cancer or relieve symptoms in someone who has cancer, only a potential side effect was causing cancer or making your cancer worse. Should that pill even be on the market? Well, the psych meds I took that should have treated my madness only made me completely insane. So many of our problems could be solved with the right love, support, advice and therapy. Not harmful drugs that only numb your emotions and have life-threatening side-effects.

I tried to cut my wrists - on the drive to the hospital I tried jumping out of the car while my mom was driving and thoughts of getting run over by a car to end the drug-induced torture ran through my head continually because an anti-psychotic gave me akathisia (a.k.a the most horrible feeling imaginable). This awful feeling leads to both an increase in suicidal and even homicidal acts and it's not as uncommon as it should be in these kinds of meds. I was relatively fine before taking this drug that was supposed to give me mental stability and it alone made me want to die more than the blackest of my depressions could ever compel me to. I almost did lose my life that day. Weening off ALL the medicine is the best decision I've ever made in terms of helping my mental (and physical) health.

These psychiatric diagnoses are a joke and the psychiatrists that give them to you must be met with extreme skepticism, it's not like getting a test result back from a proper doctor, often they just give their subjective opinion and since they seem authoritative you accept it. They're just as prone to bias and mistake as any other human, and they don't have hard science to correct this.


----------



## Anesthetic (Feb 4, 2013)

Insomnia, panic disorder, anxiety disorder, depression


----------

